# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Does NO2 acually work?

## BIG D14

whats the deal with NO2 i heard it works and i heard it doesnt....i also heard if you stack it with creatine it works good too can somebody tell me if its good and worth buying  :Don't know:

----------


## BASK8KACE

> whats the deal with NO2 i heard it works and i heard it doesnt....i also heard if you stack it with creatine it works good too can somebody tell me if its good and worth buying


I told 3 people at my gym the same thing I'm about to tell you. They didn't listen, they wasted a few months of money on that junk and later came back to me one by one and confessed that they wished they had listened to me.

Regarding NO2 and all the other "wonder pseudo-drugs":
Your best bet is to just stay away from all the over the counter garbage. Spend your money on food, vitamins, and protein shakes. Work hard in the gym, and grow.

----------


## IronReload04

> whats the deal with NO2 i heard it works and i heard it doesnt....i also heard if you stack it with creatine it works good too can somebody tell me if its good and worth buying


a big fat NO. N02 is crap. creatine is good

----------


## xfade7

I take a product called NO-EXPLODE i guess it has NO2 type of product (alpha-kegluterite or whatever) and creatine in it.. the first time i used it i felt more energy and a better pump.. of course this could be a mental thing.. 

xfade7

----------


## BIGp4

probably the placebo effect

----------


## jj23

not a placebo effect, no2 gave me huge pumps but its too expensive, just by arginine its the same thing for a 1/4 of the price

----------


## tug

i went with anaval nxcare creatine and it was awesome. it blew me up a lot. anyone else taken that. it's awesome!

----------


## Jantzen4k

> I told 3 people at my gym the same thing I'm about to tell you. They didn't listen, they wasted a few months of money on that junk and later came back to me one by one and confessed that they wished they had listened to me.
> 
> Regarding NO2 and all the other "wonder pseudo-drugs":
> Your best bet is to just stay away from all the over the counter garbage. Spend your money on food, vitamins, and protein shakes. Work hard in the gym, and grow.



i agree

n02=waste of loot

----------


## 1morerep

with the money i spent on n02 i should have bought lottery tickets, probably would have a better chance of winning money than getting pumped up.

----------


## prolangtum

No2 products with creatine are good IMO. They are not magic, they basically enhance nutrient delivery, but dont expect huge gains.

----------


## zuke

i tried no2 and didn't notice a difference. i think that most people notice a difference because they start taking when they are just getting back into the gym. of course you are going to notice a difference, you just started working out again. i am with the other guys that said to spend you money on protein.

----------


## 956Vette

> No2 products with creatine are good IMO. They are not magic, they basically enhance nutrient delivery, but dont expect huge gains.


Yup, i am beginning some 5-6g/day of PnP's NOx2 and that is all i am expecting

----------


## wired-up

i tried the NOx2 and i felt bigger pumps in the gym, but my strength or weight didn't change as a result of the NOx2.

----------


## jkarcs55

no2 purely boost your max one rep no ,ajor muscle mass increase mp weight gains and no cutting up jsut at most a one rep increase

----------


## prolangtum

> no2 purely boost your max one rep no ,ajor muscle mass increase mp weight gains and no cutting up jsut at most a one rep increase


????

----------


## XxElitexX

NO2 always worked great for me.

----------


## jkarcs055

studies done basically quoting my body by science mag ( great mag) said it has no effect on muscle mass increase, wieght gains, and ability ot make you leaner, the only differce seen in the study was the ones who took the no2 had increased max press. thats it

----------


## AA2

Just be smart when taking it. stay away from caffine. take it on an empty stomache, 2 hours prior or after a protien and be healthy, stay away from alcohol etc. I say this b/c i work at GNC and i repeatedly have to explain this to people. Get the book and go by the guide lines...its onle 1$

----------


## BIG D14

thanks guys!

----------


## xfade7

> I say this b/c i work at GNC and i repeatedly have to explain this to people.


The people i run across at GNC never knew anything. hope you're different.

xfade7

----------


## THA GONZ

It does create nice pumps and when used in conjunction with another supp (like creatine) it will help out, It supposedly acts as a shuttle for nutrients,ect into the system. 
If used alone you may get nice pumps while on it but, the day you stop so do the pumps and I would be very surprised if you got any overall muscle or weight gain from it.

----------


## prolangtum

> It does create nice pumps and when used in conjunction with another supp (like creatine) it will help out, It supposedly acts as a shuttle for nutrients,ect into the system. 
> If used alone you may get nice pumps while on it but, the day you stop so do the pumps and I would be very surprised if you got any overall muscle or weight gain from it.


pretty much sums up my view on it. Dont expect miracles.

----------


## Mazekwon

Just something i have noticed in this thread is all the newbies are saying it works and all the senior guys who know whut they are talking about says it doesn't so i think i am going to listen to the people who are posting pics of them being huge and not newbies no offence i am one too that is why i am reading these posts

----------


## prolangtum

Yeah, Im a newbie......

----------


## Logan13

i will not waste the money on NO2, or anything else from GNC. use NOX2 instead,can be had for about $32/bottle. i know that some of the guys here say that it does not work. i am here to tell you that it does. you must have a good diet and drink plenty of water. NOX2 will not make you look bloated like creatine does. NOX2 is for cosmetic purposes. it is not a placebo effect, the $hit works. you can not take it, sit at McDonalds, and then complain that it does not work.

----------


## AnabolicBoy1981

in a word....poop.

But one time i do think it helped my erection. Certainly no 21 day transformation though.

----------


## BROTHERHOOD

You need to take way more than the recommended dose for it to pump you like the box says. I take 6 pills 3 times a day (18 pills) on an epmty stomach and after a couple days you will feel all pumped like after a workout almost all day long. Not worth the money though IMO.

----------


## Megadeth

Hahah I was almost in tears laughing at this.

----------


## CodyLee1337

Not worth the price tag imho

----------


## DrHealth

NOPE. Not for what there advertising it to be. You can get the same effect with regular L Arginine for 15 bucks. Save your money.

----------


## boxingfan30

^^ this... I took arginine and orinthine together and got GREAT pumps... so much so that my arms very literally swollen for days... I couldn't fully extend from my bicep workout. It also does help in the wang department.

----------

